# Our 1984 VW Karmann Gipsy



## sventhrusta (Mar 8, 2012)

I bought it back from Germany myself in 2006




with a few other Karmanns at our annual treffen(meeting) in the peak district


----------



## ellisboy (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice van ! :cool1::welcome:


----------



## cooljules (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice T3!


----------



## cooljules (Mar 9, 2012)

and just noticed the totally illegal number plate lol


----------



## sventhrusta (Mar 9, 2012)

cooljules said:


> and just noticed the totally illegal number plate lol


The local plods are less observant then you-got pulled over once by a copper on a bike to allow a Wide load through-he did that thing that the English do when talking to foreigners-talked very loudly and waved his arms and pointed a lot,he even attempted a bit of pidgin english/german"Grosser wagen kommen down the Stasse mate" I replied in my best German and thanked him for the information.Its left hand drive and has German stickers and a roundel on the back!:lol-053:




also on my Export plates from when I bought it back.


----------



## cooljules (Mar 9, 2012)

sventhrusta said:


> The local plods are less observant then you-got pulled over once by a copper on a bike to allow a Wide load through-he did that thing that the English do when talking to foreigners-talked very loudly and waved his arms and pointed a lot,he even attempted a bit of pidgin english/german"Grosser wagen kommen down the Stasse mate" I replied in my best German and thanked him for the information.Its left hand drive and has German stickers and a roundel on the back!:lol-053:



haha.

when i had my T3, with Berlin numberplates over here, i had blonde hair, tall, blue eyes and german jacket....  window down and everyone was slagging off the germans, trouble is, when i speak back in a yorkshire accents and i ask them to repeat to my face what they said they soon shut up lol.  

have you got a LHD sticker on the rear?  i had idiots beeping at me etc, when i had to point at a different angle at junktions due to the wheel on the wrong side.... they didnt seem to understand no matter how many times i tried to explain i had restricted vision.


----------



## cooljules (Mar 9, 2012)

i never botherd with export plates as techically, 'export' is outside of the EU transfering stuff, so i just brought it over.   paper work just sent back to germany, with a value of 1eu.   and i guess you know how long and complicated german paperwork is, not like our V5 i fill out in seconds...........#


----------



## sventhrusta (Mar 9, 2012)

cooljules said:


> i never botherd with export plates as techically, 'export' is outside of the EU transfering stuff, so i just brought it over.   paper work just sent back to germany, with a value of 1eu.   and i guess you know how long and complicated german paperwork is, not like our V5 i fill out in seconds...........#



Yep the Germans really do like stamping documents!


----------



## Beemer (Mar 9, 2012)

sventhrusta said:


> I bought it back from Germany myself in 2006



A very nice van!


----------



## nij (Mar 13, 2012)

Very nice T25/T3.
Love them myself

Are you on 80-90?


----------



## sventhrusta (Mar 25, 2012)

nij said:


> Very nice T25/T3.
> Love them myself
> 
> Are you on 80-90?


Used to go on there but tend to spend most of my time on the Karmann coachbuilts site nowadays:

Volkswagen Karmann Coachbuilts - Website and Forum


----------

